# Sds tuning



## soon2bGTI (Oct 22, 2003)

So I need some help with getting my car running. At the moment it will start and run for about 2-3 sec. then die. Its a high compression (12-1) 2.0 16v. Any advice on where to set timing or fuel would be great. Oh it has 271cc injectors. I'm not sure what other info you need. Feel free to IM me if you are local and know sds maybe we can meet up I'm more then willing to pay. Thanks


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Where is "local"? If you go in the SDS manual you can find an injector size/cylinder size chart for rpm fuel values to get you in the ball park. That should get you to start the car, provided that fueling is your issue. Once you get the car to stay running, check the wideband to see where you are at. If you need to quickly add or subtract fuel, you can use the knob, but you probably shouldn't need it. If the car won't stay running with improved fuel values, you might want to check your crank trigger setup.


----------



## soon2bGTI (Oct 22, 2003)

Oh yea I thought it was in my profile I'm in tacoma washington sorry. 
Ok I found that chart you were talking about and according to my calculations for 275cc inj. with 500cc per cyl. im gonna need 140.75 rpm fuel. So for 271cc inj. it should be around 142. I'll try that and see if it will idle. I set my ign. values at 10 btdc for 500,750,1000 rpm


----------



## scott66 (Jul 5, 2003)

As a suggestion, with SDS, I would change one thing at a time, in small increments to see what the changes are, good luck.


----------



## soon2bGTI (Oct 22, 2003)

Ok so I tried starting and again same thing as before. I turned it over by hand and all 3 magnets are being seen. Any other ideas I might try?


----------



## jason92300 (Jan 28, 2004)

All three magnets?? Should only be 2 for a 4 cylinder. Post up your rpm and map fuel values. Like to see where you have them at. Also your start fuel too. Which system do you have E or F?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## scott66 (Jul 5, 2003)

jason92300 said:


> All three magnets?? Should only be 2 for a 4 cylinder. Post up your rpm and map fuel values. Like to see where you have them at. Also your start fuel too. Which system do you have E or F?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk



Ok, with my 4F system, there are three magnets. One synch magnet and two triggering magnets, which equals 3.


----------



## jason92300 (Jan 28, 2004)

Your right, forgot about the 4f systems having the extra pick-up for the sync magnet. Ive never used the 4f systems, my opinion their unnessary, extra work and cost more for the same result as a 4e system. 4e systems only use 2 magnets.

To the OP, still would like to see your settings. when you buy your system from sds they usually ask what injectors,engine info, etc. That way when you install everything per instructions, it should fire and idle right away. Then you fine tune from there with their instuction manual and with a wideband logging directly to the programmer. I've had 2 systems from them and they are very easy to use.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Try increasing the start cycles and see if the car runs longer, and your engine temp settings may need some tweaks. Do you get 'RPM ERR' after the engine stalls? If not the magnets should be okay.


----------



## soon2bGTI (Oct 22, 2003)

I put all my settings in a microsoft works page how do I post it here or maybe I can email it to one of you SEM gurus. No when it stalls I get no rpm err msg.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Add more fuel to the Engine Temp parameter at the start up temp rating. Set the start cycles to 32-40 as well. When the engine is cold, it uses the Start Temp values for cranking/first start, then defaults to the Engine Temp after the Start Cycles expires. If it starts up, then dies, you need more Engine Temp fuel.


----------



## soch naungayan (Dec 23, 2001)

i'm in warm weather sooo...my 02 cents is a lil differnet then cold weather set up's.

assuming the timing is correct...if it starts for a few seconds then dies...it's either getting too much or too little fuel...the fuel values in warmer temps sds fuel values at start cycles are on the rich side from what i have had to deal with. maybe go lean 10percent down low. Also make sure you don't have any fuel cut's in the rpm or vac areas... 
but tuning is different in cold weather...warm weather...altitude...


----------



## soon2bGTI (Oct 22, 2003)

So I put all the map setting back to the default settings increased my start cycles from 23 to 37. Sds had a sample map from a 2.2 16v subaru non turbo so I put my water temp and cold start settings to match those. now it just cranks I change the mixture knob from lean to rich and nothing some times a backfire. Im thinking it must be something else and not in the sds. Tomorrow ill be starting with trouble shooting


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

If you have a timing light, set the timing to 0 at 500rpm, turn off fuel to the motor and crank it to set your magnet position.. it doesn't have to be perfect for the car to start but it should at least be close, then obviously set it dead on after you get the car started/warmed up.

Also check the timing of course make sure the marks still line up and check the fuel pressure.

Another thing that can cause it to start and shut off or not start and backfire is if there's too much air getting into the motor.. check for big vacuum leaks and check your throttle body make sure it's not opened too much.


----------



## soon2bGTI (Oct 22, 2003)

Well I had to work so didn't get to do too much. I set the timing back to zero and tried changing the magnet position from 80 to 90 to try and find the correct position or at least where it would start and still nothing. So hopefully I can find some more time to check with timing light and fuel pressure.


----------



## soon2bGTI (Oct 22, 2003)

The first guy I had help me actually got it started although it never did idle. I had to keep my foot on the gas to keep it running.


----------



## jason92300 (Jan 28, 2004)

Plug the old values back in. At least it was half way running. Then make small changes from there. Don't make big jumps like that, or your gonna dig yourself deeper. If you can get it to fire again and keep it running with the throttle, then make adjustments on the programmer (where fit) so that it'll idle. Then fine tune magnet position, timing,etc.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

soon2bGTI said:


> The first guy I had help me actually got it started although it never did idle. I had to keep my foot on the gas to keep it running.


Did you try opening up the throttle body/idle bypass screw to keep it idling?


----------



## soon2bGTI (Oct 22, 2003)

Yes the sds tuning guide said tps should be set betweeen 2 and 12 mine is at 10


----------



## soon2bGTI (Oct 22, 2003)

im getting a fuel pressure testing port to drill into my fuel rail so I can test fuel pressure


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

sp_golf said:


> Did you try opening up the throttle body/idle bypass screw to keep it idling?


My thoughts too. An easy test would be to pull a small vac line off something. I used to pull a vac line off my BOV when it was really cold out just to bump my idle up(Ford throttlebody on log intake, no idle valve). If I didn't, it couldve loaded up a bit. Give that idle screw a turn or two. good luck.


----------



## soon2bGTI (Oct 22, 2003)

Ok where is the idle screw on a auto passat t/b? like I said I adjusted the throttle plate open to the sds setting of 10


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

The SDS instructions are just a guide, don't go by them to set the idle position. Mine's at TP 13 or 14, which is obv more than what SDS says it should be at. I'm running an ABA OBD1 throttle body with no bypass screw or idle valve, car idles at 800 cold and 1000 warm.

I can't remember if the auto 16v TB had an idle screw but here's a pic of where it should be:








It's at the very left/middle of the pic sticking out of the TB.

If you get the car running again see if the car will hold idle at 1000RPM by pressing the throttle, if it does and dies when you let off open up the TB some more until it idles on it's own, you can make fine adjustments after you get the magnet position and timing dialed in.


----------



## soon2bGTI (Oct 22, 2003)

Ok so I tapped a test port in to my fuel rail. I have 45 psi with key on engine off and still 45 psi while cranking .checked flow its a nice stream of fuel. I didn't see an idle air screw on the TB so I'll try adjusting the tb open more and see where my timing is .


----------



## soon2bGTI (Oct 22, 2003)

sorry its taken so long to get back to this thing. I burnt up my starter trying to start this thing so many times. I checked my timing marks all are ok. I backed off the tps cuz the adjustment screw was but near maxed out and the tps would read 11. So I've backed it down to 8. I tried starting leaving the mixture knob at 0. Same as before it wants to start but just won't do it. I find that if I put my foot slightly on the gas pedal it will backfire for about 5 secs then die. I checked and it has bright blue spark. I'm having a friend come over this weekend to crank it while I use the timing light. Any other ideas? I'm thinking of just saying screw it sds is not for me and going with MS as it seems to have a bigger following, but my pride says I can figure this out. So any advice would be great.


----------



## soon2bGTI (Oct 22, 2003)

I did a dry compression test had 178,154,110,198. I couldnt find oil to do a wet compression.motor was obviously dead cold so I'm hoping doing a wet compression test tomorrow will give me better results. Also my plugs were completely wet with fuel and black! So another set of plugs also.


----------



## soon2bGTI (Oct 22, 2003)

Wet compression was 290 across the board. I'll be checking timing on monday


----------

